# HELP!! i have the money the chance to either buy an a7s or the A99...need help



## stlbob (Nov 11, 2014)

Looking for someone who has had the new A7s in hand.I like the A99,BUT! With a few adapters and that small body trying any legacy lens out there. along with it being the ninja of lowlight...will be doing a lot of gig's in clubs ( local cover bands ) early next year going to do this for not just the fun of it and could not be more excited.

Love using the old Minolta stuff and the OS being built into the body.Any feed back would so much help,thanks guys..And on top of that have more than a few Rokkor lens..Love doing some good karma work for the local Unions ..

bob.murrell@yahoo.com


----------



## theraven871 (Nov 12, 2014)

Was there a question?
If you want to know which one is better, that comes down to personal preference.

Personally, I think you'd be best served with an a7s if your primary needs are gigs in clubs.   The low light abilities of the a7s far exceed the A99.


----------



## BGeise (Nov 13, 2014)

theraven871 said:


> Was there a question?
> If you want to know which one is better, that comes down to personal preference.
> 
> Personally, I think you'd be best served with an a7s if your primary needs are gigs in clubs.   The low light abilities of the a7s far exceed the A99.


I agree that the A7 will probably bea better match for you. The only downside is less lens selection. So may want to consider that


----------

